# Google Music can't find songs on sd card



## bdbraaten (Nov 28, 2011)

Is anyone else having an issue with Google Music not finding the music on the sd card?

In the settings it says I'm runing v4.1.512

The files are still on my sd card in a music folder in the root driectory, but it doesn't find the songs. Says I have no available offline music.

Any thoughts?


----------

